# If you could make a Brand New Codex, which would you make?



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Posted this elsewhere, but I don't think anyone saw it...

If you could have GW make a new codex- and that is either a subdivision of an existing one (a new chapter codex - or an Aspect Eldar codex), or a codex never before seen ... what would you want it to be? =D

I'll leave my own opinion for a later post, I want to hear what everyone else would love to see.

And if you could include Why, that would be great!

Peace and Pie
- Hammerman


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would make a second faction to the Tyranids. 

Similar to Space marine factions codexes. This one would be called "Hive Fleet Leviathan" or something like that. The current nid dex would eventually be known as "the vanilla nids". Hive Fleet leviathan would excel at killing heavy-armor or something, and have different stats for certain models. Maybe Hive fleet leviathan are slightly better at ranged shooting, or specializes in nidzilla. Idunno. I know I would play the army.

Would anyone else go for this?

and I would include them because the tyranids are just kind of built for other factions. The fluff states all these different hive fleets floating around, all different from one another in some way. Don't you think it would make sense if these hive fleets had seperate codexes? It would also be a cheap way for GW to sell more tyranid models, just publish the book. they could make pyrovores broken or something and they would sell like wildfire.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Codex: Astartes - A codex for pre-heresy marine armies
Codex: The Lost and the Damned - A codex for mortal chaos-worshippers.
Codex: Chaos Legions - Not a codex in itself, but a supplement for the current chaos codex that allows the owner to field a legion with more of it's fluffy traits, at a cost of course.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, my initial thought is to say a codex of the Chapter I'm creating. But, not quite there yet. I would like to see the Space Marine codex divided up. Something like Codex Imperial and Crimson Fists. Codex Ultramarines and so on. Is like more detail and fluff built up for those smaller chapters than what's out there.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

I would create a Ctan Dex necron codex expansion. It wouldn't make the current book irrelevent as this is just an expansion. Basically a re-run of 3rd Ed necrons with more fluff from the Ctans point of view and the overlords who are loyal to the surviving Ctan. It would be a great way to fix any holes created by the new lore and a brialliant way to bring those players back who felt alienated or shunned by the new book while keeping newer players happy as they can simply stick with the main book. 

Either way thats my idea


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I think there's enough good ideas in the 40K universe for GW to double the number of codices, at least, so deciding upon just one codex that I would add is a bit difficult.

In the end it comes down to a choice between two options.

Firstly, I would love to see GW take some of the ideas from the Imperial Armour books and the Eye of Terror Lost and the Damned list, and produce a "Traitor Guard" codex. Adding mutants, cultists, and possibly daemons around the core of the existing IG codex would be great.

Secondly, I'd like to see more Xenos races, to add to the diversity in the universe. Space-rat-men would not be a bad idea at all... but they could still bring back the Dwarf archetype in some way

I think adding non power armoured warriors to the ranks of Chaos would get my choice.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I would love to see a all Adeptus Mechanicus codex. There could be some cool ideas and badass models


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

Chaos Space Dwarves!!!!


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd make Codex Space Skaven. Cause F**K YOU! That's why!

Seriously though I love those guys in WHFB.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 to Adeptus Mechanicus


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I wrote a dex for a breakaway eldar faction called the Sons of Vaul a while ago.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Codex: Chaos, with renegade Guardsmen, traitor Astartes, Daemons; in short, all worshippers/creations of Chaos, alongside Codex: Astartes containin all Chapters bar the Space Wolves and the Black Templars (the most radically different, in my eyes). Equally I would make Codex: Eldar in which would be Harlequins, Corsairs, Craftworld, Dark and Exodite Eldar, and finally I would do Codex: Inquisiton, containing Ordos Malleus, Hereticus and Xenos. This would cut down the number of books, and allow people more choice in what army they played.

Midnight

EDIT: Also Codex: Imperial Forces, containing Imperial Guard, Arbites and Mechanicus


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Bring the squats back. simple


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Izzleydill said:


> Bring the squats back. simple


I was going to say this as well.

Poor squats... don't even get mentioned until page 2 anymore.  However, by mentioning the word "squat" at all we've reset the huge clock in GW counting down to the epic Squat re-release.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Codex: Squats.

'nuff said.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I considered writing a codex for squats but I couldn't think of anything to make them interesting. (As in, these are something other than guardsmen with higher T and a few choices from SM like termies, bikes and drop pods)


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Well 40k needs more xeno codexes. But I’m at a lose for a good theme or idea. I like cats…so maybe a feline themed fast cc army. But seriously…

What I really think would be cool is a proper human non chaos separatists codex. From a fluff perceptive the imperium is falling apart just as much from the inside as it is from the outside, but the game doesn’t officially have anything to represent this aside from “traitor guard.” 

Imaging this being a very loose coalition of free worlds united only in their desire to be free of the imperium. They no longer have to live in fear of technology and are allowed to develop some really useful stuff, they also are no longer banned from trade and communication with xeno races so they can get some really powerful weapons that way also. But on the flip side they don’t have the resources that normal guard have, so no huge tank, apc, pyker, or artillery regiments, and they don’t have the numbers they use to so human live is far more important. 

On the table top, this would translate to an army very dependent on guerilla tactics. A lot of fast high initiative units with, scout, infiltrate, and hit & run. Make it more troop based than mech based(poor resources), maybe with some type of assault Lascannon(better tech). And to top it all off some type of ambush deployment special rule… “on a piece of paper write down the location(not within 18 inches of the enemy) where you would like to deploy your unit, until you move/shoot/assault with that unit or until the enemy moves within 6 inches of that unit they remain hidden. One the turn they are revealed that unit has furious charge, stealth, and maybe relentless(for rapid fire -> assault shenanigans.)”


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

One idea I had a while ago when reading some theories on the 2nd and 11th legions (specifically an idea that they left the imperium, explaining why they were struck from the record) I thought of the idea that they had travelled to another galaxy where the nids were sleeping with their full legion and chapter serfs and acidentally woken them up. Alerting them that significant intelligent life had developed elsewhere. They tried to hold off the nids but were simply overwhelmed and now the tattered remains of the fleet are at last returning. While they hate what the imperium has become they do not want to see mankinds extiction and so form a mixed force of space marines and the imperial guard decended from their original chapter serfs.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

If the squats came back I would expect them to take advantage of their mining background. They might get some terraform options for before the game, or be able to dig down and create or reinforce their defenses. They also should have some good anti-vehicle weapons. You can also make custom vehicles for them. You could also give them some beasts or monsterous creatures that they use to help move equipment.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't want to make a new codex. The majority of the 40k community would just harp on it being "fan wank" and OP. :laugh:

A few ideas I wouldn't mind seeing for regular play don't need a full on codex, but go with just supplement books for existing codices, like the Tyrants Legion of Forge World.

Eldar Corsairs: Combo book between Eldar and Dark Eldar.
30K Great Crusade: Modified Tyrants Legion.
Ad Mech: Blending between IG, SM, and Necron.

Just some ideas.


----------



## Revarien (Jul 20, 2011)

Codex: Genestealer Cult... I loved their take on them in the 40k Journals... fun codex that really wasn't that powerful at all (in fact it said to expect to lose! LOL)... It honestly wouldn't take that many new models or kits (as they steal Imperium stuff as it is), so the cost to support it would be low and it would add some great flavor to the universe, imo.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Eldar Corsairs: Combo book between Eldar and Dark Eldar. -Already exists. It calls itself Imperial Armour 11 and they are great fun to use!
> 30K Great Crusade: Modified Tyrants Legion. -Could be interesting but not much to split it from Space Marines of many varieties.
> Ad Mech: Blending between IG, SM, and Necron. -Now this is what I wanna see!
> 
> Just some ideas.


My views in shiny Magenta. Also put me on the +1 bandwagon for a Adeptus Mechanicus list. Those guys are awesome!


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

Frankly we can't have the return of the Squats... The Tyranids "om nom nommed" them.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

ArchangelPaladin said:


> What I really think would be cool is a proper human non chaos separatists codex....On the table top, this would translate to an army very dependent on guerilla tactics. A lot of fast high initiative units with, scout, infiltrate, and hit & run. Make it more troop based than mech based(poor resources), maybe with some type of assault Lascannon(better tech)...


I like this army idea from a background perspective. I think what you describe on the tabletop sounds a lot like a Tau army, though.

This might be a problem for any new army - while there's a niche in the background, is there a unique combination of gameplay attributes?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Codex: Exodites

That is all.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

Samules said:


> One idea I had a while ago when reading some theories on the 2nd and 11th legions (specifically an idea that they left the imperium, explaining why they were struck from the record) I thought of the idea that they had travelled to another galaxy where the nids were sleeping with their full legion and chapter serfs and acidentally woken them up. Alerting them that significant intelligent life had developed elsewhere. They tried to hold off the nids but were simply overwhelmed and now the tattered remains of the fleet are at last returning. While they hate what the imperium has become they do not want to see mankinds extiction and so form a mixed force of space marines and the imperial guard decended from their original chapter serfs.


I thought the emperor destroyed them? I found a quote in _The First Heretic_, where Magnus called them _'the forgotten and the purged.' _IIRC, it also hints somewhere that the survivors were incorporated into the Ultramarines, which explains why they were so large.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

CODEX: SERVITOR

Rebel lobotomised Adeptus Mechanicus, what's not to like?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> I thought the emperor destroyed them? I found a quote in _The First Heretic_, where Magnus called them _'the forgotten and the purged.' _IIRC, it also hints somewhere that the survivors were incorporated into the Ultramarines, which explains why they were so large.


Yeah, a side mention by a single character in one book hardly constitutes a full set of evidence and that doesn't explain why they were removed from the records while the traitor legions remained. Anyway off topic and there is deliberately no canon answer to this.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Codex: Matt Ward.
It contains just one unit - Matt Ward

cost - free
WS 10 BS 10 S 10 T 10 W 10 I 10 A 10* Ld 10** Sv ?***

*Ward gains a number of attacks equal to the sales of GWS that year in addition to his base 10 attacks
**Matt Ward never takes leadership, pinning or morale checks as he is unquestionable
***Ward has a 1++ Wardsave against all and any attacks

Wargear - fanboy mind: Ward is a psyker that causes all enemy units on the board to suffer a Ld check at Ld1. Any unit that fails is removed from play as it cannot grasp Ward's pure awesomeness.
The Mangler - this is Ward's personal fluff-fantasy book that counts as a power fist that strikes at normal initiative in combat due to its weight and retcon power.
Wardpistol - this is a S10 AP1 Assault 100 weapon with unlimited range that fires his awesome ideas into the minds of his enemies, liquifying their brains

Special rules:
Matt Ward - As Matt Ward is Matt Ward and therefore no one can contest his awesomeness or godliness, and army with Matt Ward on the battlefield wins the game automatically on a D6 roll of 1+


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Codex: Adeptus Custodes.

Think Grey Knight Dreadknight on steroids >


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I also think a Mechanicus book would be nice (heck, make it a double feature so you could build the Dark Mechanicus, or heritical Tech Cults out of the book too and I'd definitely buy it!) but I'd also like to see more non-Imperium things. Mostly another Xeno species, one that doesn't use skimmers, or perhaps is a winged species so their core troops are jump infantry?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

This is an interesting question. I have many desires and wants such as Arbites, Mechanicus, 30K marine codex, more seperate 40k Marine codexs, the Nids break away idea sounded great as did the Eldar corsairs. The problem is that we don't need more codex's right now. We need more development of the ones we already have. More unit choices and special charaters to give individual favor.


Doc


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Codex: Cultists : It'll include builds for genestealer, chaos, radical imperial and mechanicus cults.. the basic humans will be more or less the same with standardised human weaponary/ stat lines/ vehicles. The difference will come with the choice of HQ. Hq's will unlock special units for each group, genestealers for genesteler cults, heavy machinary for tech cults, specialist flamer weaponary for radical imperials and blasphemous magics for chaos cultists. 

1 codex for 4 completely different armies.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Codex: Matt Ward.
> It contains just one unit - Matt Ward
> 
> cost - free
> ...


As sad as I am to comment on this, you forgot to include his type.. I recommend Monsterous Creature.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Codex: Adeptus Custodes. That is all


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Custodes are a bunch of brooding SOBs who haven't fought in centuries because of their sea-level self-esteem. They're probably rusty, shoddy, and about as much good as Aun'va nowadays. You really wouldn't want to play them as an army.

Midnight


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Codex; Space Pirates- this could be made up of a collective of greedy fuckers from different races working together.

Codex; lone marines- this would be for marines that no longer follow the emperor or chaos, it would have no special characters and instead give you even more options to build from the ground up. including weapons you could name and build yourself choosing close combat or ranged, what type of weapon it is, power and how many shot etc and have a points value for each.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Id love to see a codex: Mercenaries. Something that could include Kroot, some of the Dark eldar court races, perhaps some eldar pirates and orc free booters. 

Or Failing that Codex: Fallen Angels. (or 30k Space marine really) I just think the 40k mraine codexes does a really bad job of mimicing legion warfare for tabletop play


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Codex Mechanicus anyone?


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd like either a full on Codex: Rogue Traders or a Codex: Imperial Agents which would be a book of rules for tweaking regular imperial armies to include some of the more esoteric imperial forces out there I'd have things like:

Adeptus Arbites
More Abhumans!
More detailed rules for inquisitors (really don't like the way they're handled in the current GK and SoB books) - I'd like a really customisable inquisitor and his cadre of agents
Official Deathwatch marine rules
AdMech Magi and skitarii (sp?)
PDF, pirates and mercs
Rogue Traders and Naval ground forces

Sure you could do most of this with counts-as armies I guess, but 'real' rules would rock 

Actually thinking about it what I'd most like an official all up skirmish ruleset at 40k scale - a combination of Necromunda and Inqusitor able to encompass the whole 40k setting at a higher level of detail than the main game, with a really good campaign system built in. Something like the old realm of chaos books only no limited to Chaos would be ideal

GW could publish the main rules as an e-book and get community input to kick out mini e-book updates with rules for different factions and settings - not just limited to the main 40k codices, but anything from the 40k universe fro hive gangs, through Deathwatch killteams, chaos (and genestealer!) cults to eldar corsairs

A guy can dream right?

Sorry for the digression, I got on a roll


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Codex Mechanicus by a long shot.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Have to agree with the votes for an Admech codex.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd settle just with Forge World armies being made tourney legal, but failing that the Adeptus Mechanicus would be my first pick for an entirely new book.


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the space pirates/ mercenary ideas. It would give GW alot of flexibility with models they could almost make everyone happy by throwing models like squats who survived and some models for races that arnt represented now.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Codex: Matt Ward.
> It contains just one unit - Matt Ward
> 
> cost - free
> ...


this army could still be beaten with space wolves. hit matt ward with x4 jaws and he just might go down, provided you get to go first. if you go second then....well...


here's a bunch of random ideas.

Codex: c'tan (modeled essentially after the vampire counts army as opposed the current tomb kings necrons)
Codex: chaos legions
Codex: Chaos renegade guard
Codex: mutant separatists (imagine non-chaos guard with mutations that are rebelling). This could essentially be beastmen in space.
Codex:space skaven (imagine that a huge incursion of these guys is happening now, and it turns out they are the mortal enemy of the tyranids and came from their galaxy. They have been mostly eradicated from the universe and have come to our galaxy to try to stop the tyranids from destroying this galaxy too. They are extremely sympathetic and want to help, but are unprepared for the harsh and xenophobic races of our galaxy).


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Eleven said:


> Codex:space skaven (imagine that a huge incursion of these guys is happening now, and it turns out they are the mortal enemy of the tyranids and came from their galaxy. They have been mostly eradicated from the universe and have come to our galaxy to try to stop the tyranids from destroying this galaxy too. They are extremely sympathetic and want to help, but are unprepared for the harsh and xenophobic races of our galaxy).


Seconded.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

the space rats were a chapter back in the day... the were called............ something special look it up on the warhammer wiki site.

Id like to see an army of the old robots that fought against mankind to start the dark ages... sort of reminds me of dune.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

deffo a mecanicus codex/titan legion codex and a BRAND new one lizard men codex exept this time they PWN ASS even more!!!!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that Pre-Heresy armies should be somewhat available, The interex, megarachnids and the whatjimacallit guys in power armour from the first two horus heresy books to name a few.
Also maybe some kind of expansion on Necromunda type armies, with pit-slaves and gangers and stuff, maybe not from necromunda as they would melt in direct sunlight but some kind of rogue trader thing as mentioned earlier.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe an energy based race that has stats something like:

WS 4 BS 3 S4 T2 I5 W1 but they all have a 2++ "energy shield"

Or maybe a race that has a standard infantry with perhaps armor saves of 4+ and 2 wounds?


----------



## Otis The Barbarian (Feb 14, 2012)

*Jumps on the Adeptus Mechanicus bandwagon
*Jumps on the Rogue Traders bandwagon
*Jumps on the Unified Chaos bandwagon
*Jumps on the Extra Xeno race bandwagon
*Jumps on the Space-Skaven bandwagon
*Loves bandwagons

*Pulls out laspistol, shoots the driver of the Space-Skaven bandwagon in the head with a resounding "crack", and takes the wheel..... Then does the same for the Rogue Traders bandwagon...
*gets into piratical character for rogue traders bandwagon

RIGHT!! SINCE I NOW DRIVE THESE WAGONS, I'LL DAMNED WELL TAKE 'EM WHERE I LIKE!! AND THE FIRST STOP... IS A PROPER 40K NAME FOR THESE 'ERE RATMEN!! AYE?!!
AND SOME SUGGESTIONS FOR THEM THAR' ROGUE TRADER SPACE PIRATES!!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

The adeptus mechanicus would be an awesome one haha. So another vote for that.

Also, if they do actually split chaos into a warband/pirate codex and a chaos legions codex I will be very pleased.

As for space skaven....nah. I think they need to stay in warhammer fantasy. Besides, the lizardmen are cooler than skaven.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Meh Skaven sound like Tyranids to me. Gargoyles = rats with wings, Gaunts = rats with guns.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Codex interex. The interex feature in horus rising and are kind of a blend between eldar and human with some xenos empire that they overthrew thrown in their aswell and have been at war with humanity since before the horus heresy and are more than capable of bitch slapping marines and there xenos allies are absolute tanks apparently. they are called something like the kinebract


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Ork Freebootaz! A whole codex dedicated to pirate Orks with and many different varieties of looted enemy vehicles! 

What? Why should Space Marines be the only ones to have a dozen chapter codexes?


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

By that logic Grax, I'd love to see the different hive fleets, chaos legions (I know, I know.. it's comming), Eldar Craftworlds, ect.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

You mean like 3rd and part of 4th edition?

There were tons of variants for basically all of the armies

Sure, the Marines had their half dozen or whatever books, but Chapter Approved added tons more options for the Marines and almost everyone else.

Tyranid Seeding Swarms, Feral Orks, Kroot Mercs, Chosen of Ahriman, Armored Companies, Swamp Warfare rules, Ork Klanz and much, much more.

We need to make a return to those times... it's the things like the new Eldar Corsairs army list that keep me at all interested in the hobby these days.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

I know its been introduced before but I'd love to see another legion of the dammed book come out. 

Or i was thinking of an addon to the black templar book. Add fanatics. Like religous crazy's have them wear no armor have a mace be like str 4 t3 and make em cheap as hell. If they were following off what they are modeled after the teutonic crusaders that would make them fully parallel.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I would like, and not even a codex, just a small pdf so that you could make a proper fucking Iron hands list, none o this "here ye go IH fans, have a Master of the Forge instead of a named character, that every other fucking codex chapter can take as well, how happy all IH players should be!!". I may be para-phrasing, but Im sure you get my jist.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

A PROPER SoB Codex


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> A PROPER SoB Codex


Seconded!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the idea of supplements to codices. Books that give special rules to make genestealer cults, rules for other hive fleets, eldar craftworlds, renegade guard, etc. Something just like the supplements from a few editions ago. it would be very easy, it could even be put into Chapter Approved in White Dwarf and I think a lot of people would be happy. It wouldn't take the full playtesting and R&D to make a full new codex, but it would give people a lot more variation on what they have now.

And instead of making 12 supplements, and 10 of them being imperial, make one for each codex before making a second.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mechanicus! So many options here!

Failing that an 40k Ogre type army, everything is multiple wounds, high toughness, hard hitting but little armour. No vehicles just monstrous creatures that can 'transport' other units etc


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Mechanicus/Dark Mechanicus.

who doesn't like crazy Tech monks?


----------

